# White spots on soap



## cstephens

i recently made 2 batches of goat milk soap and it turned out great. Almost 3 weeks into curing im noticing little white flecks that look like they are coming up out of the soap... ive been reading about the possible causes for this and am just wondering if theres another option to the tongue zap test to see if its lye? i didnt strain the lye/milk mixture but used a stick blender for several minutes.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I think  that when you put lye directly into goatmilk, that it starts saponifying the fat in it, so in essence you have tiny little round soap molecules already formed as you mix it into your butters and oils. These float and are on top of pours that are poured thin. They come out as beige and white spots that don't zap because they are actually soap balls. Not seen as clearly in soap that has been colored, although you can see and feel at times pimples on top of the colored soap where they actually are.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Vicki, I do pour my lye directly on my milk and often have these unless I stick blend my lye mix, then it doesn't happen


----------



## cstephens

thank you both... i have a willing tester for lye zap...if it is lye im considering rebatching.... have u ever done this?


----------



## cstephens

luckily my husband didn't detect any zap at all on the soap! thanks for all the good info!


----------



## Guest

Lucky you, my hubby will not lick soap for me....


----------



## a4patch

can you post a picture? It might not be lye.


----------



## cstephens

lol Barbara...not sure how many times he will be willing! I'm a little challenged with uploading pics but definately can if yall can tell me how!


----------



## Anita Martin

I've had this problem soaping at lower temps in the winter. I solved it by making sure the kitchen is heated before I start soaping and also use a stick blender on my milk/lye solution. It isn't lye, does not zap, but is UGLY!


----------



## jdranch

Anita Martin said:


> I've had this problem soaping at lower temps in the winter. I solved it by making sure the kitchen is heated before I start soaping and also use a stick blender on my milk/lye solution. It isn't lye, does not zap, but is UGLY!


 +1 my warm weather soaps are always prettier than my cold weather soaps (spot wise)


----------



## MF-Alpines

Does it even get cold in Dallas? :lol

It seems my soaps come out better in winter rather than summer. Maybe because I don't have A/C and it's hot and I don't like it!

I just got some of those white spots on my uncolored tea tree. I did the zap test and no zap. I stickblend my lye/milk mixture, too. Hhhmmmm. Oh, well.

And for those of you who strain and use all milk, how on earth do you get it to strain? I end up with a lot of thick mush in my strainer that doesn't make it into the batch if I strain. And it's not all or a lot of lye clumps. It's the milk fat.


----------



## jdranch

MF-Alpines said:


> Does it even get cold in Dallas? :lol


 Well, cold for us Texans 

As far as straining lye, I have mine frozen (premeasured), pour in the lye, stir while it dissolves, immediately strain, then sb. Otherwise, it is nearly impossible to strain.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I think the mush that won't go through a sieve is the already saponfying butterfat and lye. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines

I do the same as you, Jennifer, but it is still thick. Yes, thanks, Vicki, that sounds right now that you mention it. Seems like an awful waste of both fat and lye.


----------

